# 5 Accupressure Points for your Dog's Health



## BowWowMeow

This is an excellent article, with pictures and detailed explanations, that Whole Dog Journal has made available for free on their website. 

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/sample/Dog-Acupressure-Points.html

The points covered are:

"■ Stomach 36 (ST 36), Leg 3 Mile, is the “master point” for the gastrointestinal tract and is known to enhance the function of digestion and absorption process, so that the body can break down nutrients from food and herbs, making them bioavailable for absorption.

■ Gall Bladder 34 (GB 34), Yang Mound Spring, is the “influential point” for strengthening and increasing the flexibility of tendons and ligaments. Though dogs are cave animals and usually stretch after resting and before exercising, GB 34 maintains the body’s ability to move by keeping the tendons and ligaments supple. Stimulating this point will help minimize physical injuries. This point is known to support emotional balance as well.

■ Heart 7 (HT 7), Spirit’s Gate, offers the dog’s heart original, essential energy so that his mind can attain clarity and his emotional state can be generally calm. This point can be used with any stressful situation for your dog.

■ Large Intestine 11 (LI 11), Crooked Pond, is known as a powerful immune system strengthening point. LI 11 is a “tonification point”; it enhances the flow of blood and energy throughout the body. It is part of most health-maintenance acupressure protocols.

■ Governing Vessel 26 (GV 26), Middle of Man (Dog), promotes resuscitation and consciousness and is often used during a seizure and for traumatic emergencies especially when there is a loss of consciousness. This point is often included in canine first aid courses since it can be used to keep a dog alive while on the way to veterinary care."


----------



## BowWowMeow

Some great tips for home health care!


----------



## LJsMom

I wish someone would offer a class on this stuff - it would be much easier with a demonstration!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Here you go, Joanne.









http://www.expertvillage.com/video-series/7431_acupressure-for-arthritic-dogs.htm


----------



## LJsMom

That is so cool! THANK YOU!!!


----------

